# PSG: Performance Sports Group Ltd



## Kaitlyn (May 13, 2011)

Been eyeing this one since it hit the market. Feel like I missed the boat but didn't have cash to throw at it at the time.

Anyone else been looking at this stock?


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

Ah, this is the old Bauer company under its new name. It looks like its reasonably priced for the growth they've been seeing. Too bad there's no dividend policy.


----------

